

Do you only get one shot to post a link on HN? - Apane

If I post my website on hackernews for feedback do I only have one shot?<p>If so, I will take a bit longer until I post it :)
======
gus_massa
When you decide to post it, remember to add "Show NH:" to the title, to
encourage feedback.

~~~
hardwaresofton
I believe s/he means "Show HN:"

[EDIT] - added s, because sometimes the internet isn't all male neckbeards

